# BenQ XL2430T oder LG 24GM77-B?



## Odette (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich kann mich zwischen den beiden Monitoren nicht entscheiden.  
Der LG kostet um die 300 Euro und der Benq 370 Euro - Also 70 Euro unterschied.

Allerdings weis ich nicht ob die 70 Euro aufpreis es wert sind, bei mir ist nur das Bild wichtig und keine extra schnick-schnack.
Trotzdem ist BenQ minimal besser bei der allgemeinen Leistung als LG (was bei BenQ punkte macht). 
Und mir wurde gesagt das LG eine bessere Farbqualität als BenQ habe (was wiederum den LG besser macht).

Das ganze verwirrt mich und ich kann mich somit nicht entscheiden.

P/L lege ich keinen Wert mehr.

Ich bevorzuge ein Flimmer/Tearing/Schlieren/Ruckeln/Input lag freies Monitor mit gutem Schwarzwert, welcher würde mir passen?

Es wird hauptsächlich zum Hardcore-Gaming/Filme schauen/Office benutzt.

Bitte um Ratschläge?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2015)

Oh mal wieder 2 andere Monitore zur Auswahl.Und der BenQ hat die besseren Farben.


----------



## Odette (28. Januar 2015)

Und welcher Monitor würde mir jetzt passen?

Und außerdem, einige meinen das der BenQ XL2411Z technisch genauso gleich ist wie der XL2430T, nur Aussehen hat sich geändert (stimmt das?).

Welcher hat mehr Input-Lag? (LG oder BenQ?)

Ich sage ausdrücklich nochmal das mir das Bildleistung/Technick viel wichtiger ist als das Aussehen auch wenn es nur minimal ist 
(wie im oberen post geschrieben).

Bitte um detaillierte antwort.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2015)

Der XL2411Z und der XL2430T haben das gleiche Panel.
Aber da hören die Gemeinsamkeiten auf.
Der XL2430T hat die besseren Farben, ist schneller, hat weniger Inputlag, einen besseren Kontrast und keine 3D Funktion.

Zudem hat er mehr Ausstattung in Form von einem weiteren HDMI und DP Anschluss.
Dazu kommen noch 2 USB Anschlüsse, eine Kabelfernbedienung und ein Halter für Kopfhörer.

Der XL2430T und 24GM77 nehmen sich bei der Geschwindigkeit nichts, genauso wie beim Inputlag.
Der BenQ hat ein wenig mehr Ausstattung und bessere Farben.

Achja zum Thema Schwarzwert:
Wenn du einmal einen VA Monitor gesehen hast, dann weisst du was ein guter Schwarzwert ist.
Da kommt weder TN noch IPS ran.


----------



## Odette (29. Januar 2015)

Also wäre dann BenQ besser für mich (wegen den Farben).

Außerdem hattest du bei meinem vorherigen Thread gesagt das LG bessere Farben hätte.. 
(Wie gesagt bei mir ist nur die Technische Leistung wichtig, nicht das Monitor Design etc.)

Außerdem, wird meine Grafik Karte (Gigabyte GTX 970 G1) den Monitor verkraften nach der Speicher debatte?


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2015)

Ja bessere Farben als der XL2411Z, aber nicht als der XL2430T.


----------



## Odette (30. Januar 2015)

Problem ist das der BenQ schlechte Pre-Settings hat und man da jetzt stundenlang einstellen muss (herunterladbare settings sind auch bei der Hersteller Website nicht verfügbar). Und der black Equalizer hat auch bugs bei CS:GO (wenn es nur bei diesem Spiel passiert werde ich es so akzeptieren)

Aus diesem Grund hat der Monitor schlechte Farben Bewertung auf Prad im gegensatz zu LG.

Und das Problem bei LG ist, das der Motion 240 modus das Blurring verringert was aber nur bei 120 Hz geht, was bedeutet das man hier runterschrauben muss -  was ich nicht tun möchte weil ich 144 Hz ohne kompromisse einzugehen benutzen will.
(beim BenQ ist das Motion Blur Reduction standard auch bei 144 Hz, nehme ich an?).

Beide haben Negativ Punkte, und ich kann mich wegen dies nicht entscheiden.
Klar könnte ich jetzt jeden einzelnen Monitor bestellen und testen, aber ich möchte mir dieses Aufwand nicht antun.

Ich tendiere zum BenQ weil erstens muss ich nicht auf 120 Hz runterschrauben um Blurring zu verringern wie im gegensatz zu LG (somit macht es BenQ Zukunftssicher), allerdings hat es Schlechte Pre-Settings und man keine beim Herstellerwebsite herunterladen kann  + der Black eQualizer Bug (wie gesagt ist es OK für mich wenn es nur bei einem Spiel passiert, aber trotzdem ist man Misstrauisch).

Wenn du mir jetzt nochmal erklären könntest um was es sich hier handelt (vielleicht habe ich etwas falsch verstanden) und die Prad Tests durchliest (BenQ/LG).

Wie gesagt ist bei mir nur die Bild/Technische Leistung wichtig.

Wie kommst du mit deinem BenQ klar- und was würdest du an meiner stelle machen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2015)

Was den bitte für ein Bug in CS:GO?
Der BenQ hat doch keine schlechtere Bewertung bei den Farben, sondern anders herum.
Da brauchst du auch nix stundenlang einstellen, da stellst du auf Bildmodus "Standard" und gut ist.
Einstellen solltest du ihn trotzdem nach deinen Vorlieben.

Wenn du ohne Kompromisse, in jedem Spiel die 144Hz voll ausnutzen willst, kommsat du aber mit einer GTX 970 nicht weit.
Weil wenn dich 120Hz schon stören, dann musst du ja minimum immer 144fps in jedem Spiel haben.
Und da gibts es genug bei denen du Grafikqualität runterschrauben musst, was du ja auch nicht willst.
Du wirst immer Kompromisse eingehen müssen.


----------



## Biohazard92 (30. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab auch bei Amazon gelesen, dass wenn Black eQualizer aktiv ist und man in eine Flashbang bei CS:GO sieht, das Bild erst wie normal auch weiß wird, danach aber anfängt zu flackern.

Bekomme meinen BenQ XL2430T morgen und hoffe, dass das nicht der Fall ist oder es eine Lösung gibt!


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2015)

Ok, probiere das heute vielleicht mal aus wenn ich dran denke. 
Weil bei BF4 habe ich das Problem bei einer Flashbang nicht.


----------



## Odette (30. Januar 2015)

Und, schon getestet?

Meine frage hast du noch nicht beantwortet;
Also BenQ ist es Standard das Ghosting/Blurring verhindert wird ohne auf 120 Hz runterschrauben muss im gegensatz zu LG? 
- somit ist der BenQ dann Zukunftssicher?

Und hier noch mal einige vergleiche zwischen BenQ und LG bei Prad:

(BenQ) Mit nativem Weißpunkt erreichen wir im Maximum eine Helligkeit von 347 cd/m². Die Minimalhelligkeit liegt bei 22 cd/m².  Die Schwarzwerte liegen zwischen 0,03 und 0,44 cd/m².

(LG) Mit nativem Weißpunkt erreichen wir im Maximum knapp 408 cd/m².  Der geringste Helligkeitswert wird mit 75 cd/m² gemessen. Die Schwarzwerte liegen zwischen 0,08 und 0,45 cd/m².



(BenQ) Das Kontrastverhältnis liegt im Durchschnitt bei rund 856:1, als Höchstwert ermitteln wir 890:1.  Nach der Kalibrierung beträgt der Kontrast noch 875:1.

(LG) Das Kontrastverhältnis liegt im Durchschnitt bei rund 921:1, als Höchstwert ermitteln wir 940:1. Nach der Kalibrierung sinkt der Kontrastwert auf 806:1.



(BenQ) Bei der Helligkeitsverteilung erhalten wir eine durchschnittliche Helligkeitsabweichung von 7,5 Prozent. 
Mit dem bloßen Auge ist die Helligkeitsverteilung gleichmäßig und von der Sichtbarkeitsgrenze von 20 Prozent, ist der Maximalwert (- 15,41 %) noch etwas entfernt. 
Bei der Farbreinheit schneidet der BenQ XL2430T sogar gut ab. Das mittlere deltaC liegt bei 1,4 und der Maximalwert bei 2,4.

(LG) Bei der Helligkeitsverteilung erhalten wir eine durchschnittliche Helligkeitsabweichung von 7,3 Prozent.
Mit dem bloßen Auge ist die Helligkeitsverteilung gleichmäßig und von der Sichtbarkeitsgrenze von 20 Prozent, ist der Maximalwert (- 14,1 %) noch weit entfernt.
Bei der Farbreinheit schneidet der LG 24GM77-B gut ab. Das mittlere DeltaC liegt bei 1,1 und beim Maximalwert ermitteln wir hervorragende 1,4 DeltaC.



(BenQ) Bei der Farbraumuntersuchung ermitteln wir zunächst die Abdeckung des sRGB-Farbraums. Hier liefert der BenQ XL2430T mit 95 Prozent (nach der Kalibrierung) einen sehr guten Wert. Im wenig sinnvollen FPS1 Modus können sogar 99 Prozent erreicht werden.

(LG) Bei der Farbraumuntersuchung ermitteln wir die Abdeckung des sRGB-Farbraums. Hier liefert der LG 24GM77-B mit 94 Prozent einen guten Wert. Vor der Kalibrierung sind es 90 Prozent, was aber ebenfalls ein guter Wert ist.



(BenQ) 144Hz ("AMA Premium"): sehr schnelle Schaltzeiten und *deutliche* Überschwinger.

(LG)144Hz (Overdrive: hoch): noch schnellere Schaltzeiten und *geringe* Überschwinger.



(BenQ) Die Latenz ist ein wichtiger Wert für Spieler, wir ermitteln sie als Summe der Signalverzögerungszeit und der halben mittleren Bildwechselzeit. Beim BenQ XL2430T messen wir mit 2 Millisekunden bei *60 Hz* eine extrem kurze Signalverzögerung. Die halbe mittlere Bildwechselzeit ist mit 1,3 Millisekunden ebenfalls sehr kurz, insgesamt macht das super schnelle 3,3 Millisekunden.

(LG) Die Latenz ist ein wichtiger Wert für Spieler, wir ermitteln sie als Summe der Signalverzögerungszeit und der halben mittleren Bildwechselzeit. Beim LG 24GM77-B messen wir mit 1,4 Millisekunden bei *60Hz* und *144Hz* eine sehr kurze Signalverzögerung. Die halbe mittlere Bildwechselzeit ist mit 2 Millisekunde ebenfalls sehr kurz, insgesamt macht das sensationelle 3,4 Millisekunden.



(BenQ) http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/benq_xl2430t/backlight.jpg

(LG) http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/lg_24gm77-b/backlight.jpg



(BenQ) Fazit Auschnitt: _Da es sich hier um einen *klassischen *Gaming Monitor handelt, ist die Gesamtnote auch so zu verstehen. Beim BenQ XL2430T handelt es sich um einen sehr guten Zocker-Monitor.
_
(LG) Fazit Auschnitt: _Damit kann der LG 24GM77-B sowohl für *Hardcore-Spieler* wie auch für *Casual-Gamer* empfohlen werden. Vielleicht sogar ein echter *Geheimtipp 2014*._

Insgesamt hat der LG bessere werte als BenQ....
Ich bin wirklich verwirrt....


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2015)

Kontrast brauchst nicht drauf achten, das nimmt sich nix.
Für eine wesentliche Verbesserung braucht es einen VA oder für eine gute Verbesserung einen IPS Monitor.
Guck mal im Test unter Farbwiedergabe und nicht unter Bildqualität.
Und da siehst du das der BenQ bessere Werte hat.

Beim Overdrive solltest du beim BenQ auf die AMA Hoch Werte sehen, die sind in etwa gleich zu den LG Werten.

Beim BenQ musst du die MBR auch extra aktivieren, aber das geht auch bei 144Hz.
Was meinst du eigentlich immer mit zukunftssicher?


----------



## Odette (31. Januar 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Beim BenQ musst du die MBR auch extra aktivieren, aber das geht auch bei 144Hz.
> Was meinst du eigentlich immer mit zukunftssicher?



z.B. rüste ich meinen PC auf - somit habe ich dann 144 FPS + und kann auch immer 144 Hz benutzen , und bei den features wie bei LG muss ich nicht auf 120 Hz runterschrauben um die MBR funktion aktivieren zu können.

Also, welcher Monitor würde mir nun passen? Ich spiele alle arten von spielen - also soll es für alles gedacht sein.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Guck mal im Test unter Farbwiedergabe und nicht unter Bildqualität.



Farbwiedergabe ist wichtig, aber leidet der BenQ nun unter *Qualitätsverlust*?.... Bitte aufklären!


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2015)

Versteh halt nicht wo das Problem bei 120Hz ist, den Unterschied siehst du eh nicht.

Da du alle Arten von Spielen spielst, warum muss es dann ein 144Hz Monitor sein?
Vor allem da du anscheinend unbedingt das beste Bild willst.

Edit:
Was meinst du mit Qualitätsverlust?
Klar ist das Bild von einem IPS oder VA besser, aber für einen TN ist der ziemlich gut.

Edit2:
Keine Probleme mit Flashbangs in CS:GO.


----------



## Odette (31. Januar 2015)

Welcher Monitor würde mir nun jetzt passen?

Meine nächsten spiele sind, Mass Effect 3, Skyrim, Dota 2 etc..


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2015)

Ui alte Spiele und nen Moba.
Da brauchst du normal keinen 144Hz Monitor für, da hätte nen Dell U2414H oder Iiyama XB2483HSU für gereicht.


----------



## Odette (31. Januar 2015)

Ich spiele im Moment CS:GO..  Und werde auch andere Shooter spielen wenn ich den perfekten Monitor gefunden habe.

Nun sag mir welchen Monitor ich kaufen soll!!!


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2015)

Da musst du selber entscheiden.


----------



## Odette (31. Januar 2015)

Ok, ist der Qualitätsunterschied von BenQ zu LG aufallend?

Sollte ich mehr auf Qualität oder Farbwiedergabe achten? Ich spiele alle arten von spielen, deswegen immer von alles ein bisschen.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2015)

Nein, ist beides ähnlich.
Und wie gesagt, wenn du von allem was spielst und ne gute Bildqualität willst, dann würd ich eher auf IPS/VA mit 60Hz setzen.


----------



## Odette (31. Januar 2015)

Ok, Aber welches wäre nun besser als Allrounder Monitor, LG oder BenQ?


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der XL2430T und 24GM77 nehmen sich bei der Geschwindigkeit nichts, genauso wie beim Inputlag.
> Der BenQ hat ein wenig mehr Ausstattung und bessere Farben.



Ich zitiere mal den Post #4 aus diesem Thread.


----------



## Odette (31. Januar 2015)

Alles klar, ich werde dann den BenQ kaufen.

Aber dann hilfst du mir bei den einstellungen! Ich habe gehört das der BenQ zu Hell eingestellt ist bei Standart 
- was auf dauer schädlich sein soll.

Und wie läuft das bei den Firmwaren Update ab?


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2015)

Da brauchst du keine Firmwareupdate machen.
Und wenn dir das Bild zu hell ist, drehst du einfach die Helligkeit runter.


----------



## Biohazard92 (1. Februar 2015)

Fand diese Settings hilfreich (hab die Helligkeit aber höher als 22 gestellt, derzeit auf 35)
BenQ XL2430T Review: 144hz Gaming Monitor | DisplayLag


----------

